# Noobie here : )



## boo2u (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all!!! I'm a n00bie here!!! I'm perusing as I go, trying to get a grasp on how the site works...all that techie stuff :googly: Once I've figured this out I'll be good to go!!

Just wanted to say hi and let y'all know a bit about me first!
I have been a home haunter for a few years now, growing more technical and into building my own stuff. I have always loved Halloween ever since I was a kid. My friends and I would spend our summer vacation making our own costumes and it grew from there.

I hope to learn a lot while on here and possibly help a bit as well. Thanks all!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yay!!! Welcome to the forum!!! You will love it here, I know you will.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard mine friend! Make yourself right at home.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome 2 U, Boo2u!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Boo2u too

welcome you will find all sorts of handy dandy gadgets and ghouls here


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome, a newbie! welcome to the forum!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Boo2u !!*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Boo2U


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hiand welcome to the forum. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there and WELCOME!! I hope you love it here too.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to HauntForum...glad to have you!


----------



## boo2u (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!!! I think I'll like this lil creepy home : )


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome! Im sure you will become addicted to this site too.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

:devil:...hehehe, fresh blood! Oops...I mean WELCOME!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome boo2u



Tyler said:


> Welcome! Im sure you will become addicted to this site too.


Hey I resemble that


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

